# Clavier + souris  Mac G5



## FERDINAND (4 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai besoin d'un conseil. J'ai acheté un Mac G5 "Ordi + écran " maintenant je cherche un clavier et la souris qui va avec. Quelqu'un peut me dire ce que je dois acheter.
Merci


----------



## miz_ici (4 Mai 2009)

Ce que tu veu comme souris / Clavier *USB* ou *BLUETOOTH*.
En sachant, que pour le clavier, si tu choisi un clavier PC, il sera compatible, mais certaines touches, ne corresponderons pas au clavier MAC.


----------



## FERDINAND (4 Mai 2009)

miz_ici a dit:


> Ce que tu veu comme souris / Clavier *USB* ou *BLUETOOTH*.
> En sachant, que pour le clavier, si tu choisi un clavier PC, il sera compatible, mais certaines touches, ne corresponderons pas au clavier MAC.



USB uniquement : 1 port ou 2 port sont nécessaires ?


----------



## miz_ici (4 Mai 2009)

Si tu choisi 2 peripheriques USB, il te faudras 2 ports.
Tout en sachant que le clavier FILAIRE APPLE fournis 2 ports USB en rab (si mes souvenirs sont bon).
Ou alors il existe aussi des solution USB, mais SANS FILS. Ce qui permet de brancher clavier et souris sur UN seul port USB.


----------



## FERDINAND (4 Mai 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse j'ai trouvé ce qu'il me fallait.
Bonne soirée.


----------

